# Piper pics!



## JaniceNes (Apr 27, 2013)

Now 6 months old, here are some of the photos of Piper of the last few months!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Cute six month old. 
Love the ears in the first and second pics.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

You have a beautiful pup!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous, congratulations - those EARS!


----------

